# Just checking in...



## kamakiri (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all...Happy New Year!

Just wanted to check-in and say, 'Hi!' I've still been keeping mantises...but was really trying to keep from adding to my collection last year. And on top of that, work made some internet access changes...

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well in 2011.

Best regards-

Grant


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey, Grant! There's a predictably large bunch of new faces since we last heard from you, but still a few old faithfuls who miss your posts and your "crinkly winged female S. limbatas"! I do hope that we hear from you in the coming year!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome back Grant. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2011)

Well hello stranger :tt2:


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the welcoming words.  

I think as long as I can keep my mantis addiction in check...I'll be back here more often! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2011)

Great to hear from you again Grant!  Glad all is well!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> I think as long as I can keep my mantis addiction in check...I'll be back here more often! :lol:


Happy New Year to you also, Grant. Good to hear from you. I completely agree with you about keeping the "mantis addiction" in check!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Paul and Becky...It's good to be back! Just sooo many temptations in the buy n sell


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 12, 2011)

Kamakiri! Long time no talk! I miss your photography here


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 12, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> Kamakiri! Long time no talk! I miss your photography here


Thanks Tanner  Last year was busy and something had to give. When the internet access changed at work, I just couldn't keep up. Even the photography dropped off...mantis or otherwise. Hopefully, this year will be different! Glad to be back!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks Tanner  Last year was busy and something had to give. When the internet access changed at work, I just couldn't keep up. Even the photography dropped off...mantis or otherwise. Hopefully, this year will be different! Glad to be back!


I hear ya. I still have one thriving Sibylla (sp?) but thats it. The last time I got mantids was christmas 09 :blink: 

Speaking of photography, I finally got to shoot my first roll of film. I just got it back today  

Here's my FIRST image ever to be taken via film  





My first ever shot with film. by yeatzee (16 and learning), on Flickr

Come a long way


----------

